# More Prizes today



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Recived more prizes today for my Predator hunt-Ed {prairiewolf } sent some more sweet calls-here's a pic--and Yotehead { Ed Gasewski } sent 3 lanyards----My hunters are sure going to be spoiled this year---with all the prizes --Thanks everyone Much appreciated--sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to help Skip.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Recive today 2 dozen key chain calls {These are cool } from PW---_{prairiewolf}--This donation for the contest was made by Brian Brooks and Jon Carty a couple of Buddies of mine---------Wow have a bunch of nice prizes for the Hunters----------sb*


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

wow thay all look nice


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice way to accentuate an outing with an actual usable tool the next go round. Thanks to all the call makers who have supported all the different functions the members have been hosting etc....You guys are the kind of people I am proud to associate with, unselfish and giving when it counts!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Everyone who has donated their time and whatever else you Rock !! Skip, great job my friend, sounds like it's gonna be one heck of a tourney especially for the kids !!


----------

